# Ground blind attire



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm just wondering what you all think is the best attire for sitting in a ground blind? I've been wearing green camo, but I'm thinking it might be too bright against the black interior of my blind. Would it be better to simply wear a ninja halloweeen costume?

Also, How much do you think the deer can see through the mesh? Do some of you prefer to have the windows open (with no mesh)?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I prefer no mesh and black clothing. The mesh thing is personal preferance I guess, don't think it matters much. I do think the black clothing helps though. Also keep as many openings closed as possible while still being able to see your shooting lanes. This will cut down on the light and shadows inside the blind.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I wear black from the waist up. Walmart has some reversable jackets, camo and black, I also wear a black face mask.

huntin1


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

wear black on the upper half of your body.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I picked up a Polar Fleece black jacket at WalMart for $5. I have a black balaclava helmet liner, but I seen them yesterday at Home of Economy for $4 so I picked up another one. Black from the waist up, and leave my screen up on a corner that I can keep between me and the deer while I draw.


----------

